# Online vendors selling clone attys?



## Zakariya Baker (11/6/16)

Hey guys.

I'm really looking to get into doing more builds. I currently vape off a lemo 2, which is reliable yes, but can only house single coil builds (aside from some people's super micro designs). I'm looking for clone RDA's or big decked RDTA's. Clone, because my budget is kept on a low since I'm just seeking to test the waters. 

Anyone know of or are vendors who have decent clones within the 150-250 price range? I'm in Cape town so locally collectible would be great too.


----------



## Silver (11/6/16)

Have moved the thread for you to "Who has stock" @Zakariya Baker 
Here, vendors are allowed to respond directly if they choose to
May help your search

In future if you are looking for a response from vendors on an item or stock, please use this subforum.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Cobrali (11/6/16)

Vapeking sells clones


----------



## vaporize.co.za (11/6/16)

*check out my thread here .. http://www.ecigssa.co.za/new-rdas-clone-wars-geeco-vs.t22225/
Only high quality 1:1 clones from Geeco*


----------

